# Ambulance billing, coding,



## Jennercoder (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello Everyone: Does anyone have a good educational resource for learning Ambulance billing and coding?

I will be billing and coding for an Ambulance company doing non-emergency ambulance transport. Doesn't look like there are a lot of codes to use for the services, but education never hurts to be sure of what I'll be doing !

 thanks


----------



## medical coder (Jun 11, 2012)

Contact the National Academy of Ambulance Coding.  They have a complete course and a certification.


----------

